# New to classical music, can anyone recommend music that sounds like this?



## new2classical (May 8, 2011)

Hello, this is my first post here. I'm very new to classical music, to the point where I am sure I might offend some by my shear lack of knowledge on the subject (sorry in advance).

I've always listened to other types of music (Far from classical) but lately I've heard a few "bits" of (what sounds like classical to me) in the middle of some of the music I normally listen to -- and I like it quite a bit.

I was wondering if someone could steer me into music that sounds like this:






(From 0:00 to 1:30)

I hear a piano right away, later followed by a cello (I think) at 0:23, then violin (I think) at 0:48.

I play acoustic and electric guitar myself, but I don't know how low a violin can play -- maybe the whole piece is a violin, but to me, earlier parts seem so low that I wouldn't think a violin could play that low.

I guess what I like about it is that it sounds very sad, slow, and dark. I've actually been trying to figure out stuff that sounds like it for over a year, but I haven't been able identify it. Google searches have led me to look into duets, chamber music, but I honestly don't know where to start because I have only an elementary knowledge with classical music.

Thanks for any advice & God Bless!


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

Sorry i can't view the video as it is not available in my country. But if you like something sad and melancholic, may i suggest the first movement of the famous beethoven's piano sonata 14 "moonlight".





Or you could try schumann's violin concerto(A concerto is where a single instrument -in this case a violin- is accompanied by an orchestra), after the lengthy introduction, comes the solo violin which i think is full of sorrow and pain, i think schumann wrote this music before he suffer from mental illness and committed suicide.

if you do not like it, maybe i can suggest you can refine your search with Violin sonatas or Cello sonatas, this is where the violin or cello is accompanied by the piano.

Sorry if i can't help much, i can't think of anything sad or mournful sounding now. Maybe other more knowledgeable members can help you. Glad you are interested in classical music, if you are willing to give it a chance, it will reward you greatly.


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

Oh all right i just viewed the video through a proxy, ok now i got a rough idea of what you are expecting.

I think my above suggestion of moonlight sonata is still appropriate. But after hearing the music, i think film music would be a better fit especially film music by clint mansell. You can check out his work on the film The fountain.









By the way i believe it was film music that got me hooked on classical music.

Oh a last minute thought, i think you may also like some classical pieces by a living composer, Arvo Part.








You could also try this record label, ECM records. Plenty of music that sounds like what you want. 
http://www.ecmrecords.com/Startseite/startseite.php

Ok i think i am typing too much, hope i have helped.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes, that's a cello (or cello samples) with a string section (or sample) over the top later on. This isn;t a famous or well known pice, but if you like cello, check out this piece by Leó Weiner:






It's not especially dark, but it is romantic and there is a great deal of sadness that kind of goes along with romance.

Then there's the better known Edward Elgar Cello Concerto. This version features the stunning Jacqueline Du Pré:


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

new2classical said:


> I was wondering if someone could steer me into music that sounds like this:


It reminds me somewhat of Ludovico Einaudi:


----------



## new2classical (May 8, 2011)

Awesome, very good stuff. Thank all of you for your replies.

I hope all of you had a happy Mothers day!


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

don't know any but it reminded me of this:


----------

